# Fellow business owners, how do you deal with this?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I have been having some issues with name fields and was wondering how others are dealing with it. As I assume we all are , am having an increase in non USA citizens as clients. In all of my software or rating sites I am provided with 3 fields in which to input the clients names , First, Middle, Last. More and more often I am given a passport or International drivers license with 4 or 5 names on it. When I put the first name and the last name in said fields , either the DMV or client will come in and ask something about their file and give me a name I can't find in the file or system.*

*I was thinking about putting up a sign that says, " If you have more then 3 names, pick your favorite three to give me for your application" I'm not trying to be discriminative to anyone just trying to help Me and them. Any input is appreciated.*


----------



## gameon (May 19, 2010)

how bout a sign that says go your illegal azzes back home where you come from


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

*names*

how about hyphenate the 1st and 2nd, and then the 3rd and 4th, and then the last name by itself..


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

pilotpop said:


> how about hyphenate the 1st and 2nd, and then the 3rd and 4th, and then the last name by itself..


*Iv'e tried that and they can't remember which names they gave me.*


----------

